# Dependency problem in packaging



## barp (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi, I have a source tarball and I want to make a package from it. As it written I moved it in /usr/ports/distfiles and then I had the Makefile for FreeBSD port and then the standard procedure as;

```
make install
make package
```
and I had the package.
in the Makefile I have a dependency boost as

```
BUILD_DEPENDS=  bjam:${PORTSDIR}/devel/boost-jam \
                ${LOCALBASE}/include/boost/shared_ptr.hpp:${PORTSDIR}/devel/boost-libs
```
When I make install, it automatically fetched and installed boost. And then I maked the package.
But when I install the package on another machine, it installs everything fine but it does not install the dependency?
The problem is when I installed is with make install it installs the dependency but when I install it as package it doesn't install it. What is the problem?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2012)

It's set as a _build_ dependency, so it's only used when _building_ the port.

You're probably looking for a _run_ or _library_ dependency.

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook: 5.8 Dependencies


----------



## barp (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi SirDice,
I added the RUN_DEPENDs:=BUILD_DEPENS

It is good so this time when I want to add package with pkg_add(1) it gives me the warning 

```
pkg_add: could not find package boost-jam-1.45.0 !
```
It is good. But is there a advanced method to automatically install the port?
I want is gives me warning and continues do install port.
I tried FETCH_DEPENDS but not working.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2012)

Create a package for boost-jam.


----------

